# someone buy this and report in



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

So tempting. Someone buy it!!!! LOL


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Now $1200....
It was first posted at $120!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought I saw it on FB Marketplace.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Here's a novel concept: Why don't you buy it and report back to us?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

DrumBob said:


> Here's a novel concept: Why don't you buy it and report back to us?


At 120 yes not at 1200 LOL


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

DrumBob said:


> Here's a novel concept: Why don't you buy it and report back to us?


i was not in [email protected] 120$ it was gonna walk in 15 minutes....


----------

